# where can i get stock turbo?



## sr1998 (Jun 14, 2002)

im looking for the stock garret t28 from the rb26dett. ive seen a few, but not much. btw, is there any other forums that are popular with the skyline crowd? also is australian money the same as american? thanks.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

other forums:

www.skylinesaustralia.com
www.skylinesdownunder.com
www.freshalloy.com

$$$: http://www.bankofcanada.ca/en/exchform.htm

HTH

J


----------



## mrh (May 12, 2003)

I frequently see people selling a pair of Turbo's on Ebay that have come off a Stock RB26 motor... Check it out and run a search under Nissan Skyline, then click the highest price button... You'll see them selling a pair for between $3-495 which isn't too bad. I just looked and there's about 3 auctions currently running for Garrett Turbo's for RB26 motors... That may help!


----------



## MemnocH (Jun 9, 2003)

if your looking at aud parts it will be just over 50% of the price for you.


----------



## sr1998 (Jun 14, 2002)

well, thats what im looking at right now, the ebay forums. theres a guy selling a pair, but theres so much shady things about him. i only need one, and theres 1 guy selling just one, and he seems to be a good guy. i was just wondering how much should i bid on it. btw, this will go onto a pulsar gtir manifold, so if this wont fit, LET ME KNOW NOW! i just want a skyline one since its ball bearing. if theres anyone out there that you may know of selling their stock turbo(s), please let me know ASAP. thanks.

also, thanks for the exchange rate link, that one is going under the favorites


----------



## MemnocH (Jun 9, 2003)

Skylines are a T3 flange
s13,s14,s15 are a T2 flange and a GTIR turbo bolts onto a s13 so is a T2 flange turbo,

So if you have the gtir turbo or manafold its a T2 flange.

No skyline turbo will be a bolt on.

s14a turbo is a half roller bearing (max 14psi before trouble starts)
s15 is a GT2510 so its full bearing (nice fast spool, support 200rwkw - 20psi no worries)

s13, these turbos make good paper weights in the workshop.

If you have a GTIR turbo, there pretty good, better than a s14a unit.

But a s15 turbo would be a nice choice or a Garret GT2510 (same thing as S15 turbo) But a GT2530 or GT2535 is good. Both full bearings.

Hope this helps.


----------



## sr1998 (Jun 14, 2002)

yea, i was reading up on the sr20 boards and found out nothing about fitment, but a lot on the turbos itself. there was a lot of negativity towards ONE skyline t28 on a sr20 because its small A/R and low potential. the s15 t28 would fit, has a huge compressor side, and spools up very quickly. the gtir t28 doesnt spool as quickly but has more HP potential, plus a rebuild on a non ball bearing would be cheaper. 

but im not looking for 250+ hp, so a s14/s15, gtir, or garrett direct replacement turbo would be fine with me. the gtr turbo is out of the question now. thanks everyone


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Yeah a real bummer about the flanges, but if you get customer extractors and flange made up how about a Garret T03 or T04? These things are quite cheap (off RB30ET and others.....)

Or (I'm gunna get flamed for this) put a positive displacment supercharger (They take as much power out your engine to make power as turbos do....I bulls**t you not! If you want me to explain I will....) on your SR20DE....I've seen this done. Worked out to be cheaper than a Turbo setup and blew the Stock SR20DET away....plus NO LAG!

There is some guy in Melbourne who took both his turbos off his R32 GTR and replaced them with a Screw positive displacment supercharger (Having a screw supercharger is like driving a volvo....the only people that dont laugh at you are the ones "in the know") and customer intake manifold.....the build is still in progress but it should be interresting to see how that turns out.....

...But I guess people still love "turbos"......when will people see the light.....*sigh*.....but still nothing beats the sound of a turbo spooling up and you getting pushed back in your seat as the boost comes on hard.....


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> * took both his turbos off his R32 GTR and replaced them with a Screw positive displacment supercharger (Having a screw supercharger is like driving a volvo....the only people that dont laugh at you are the ones "in the know") and customer intake manifold.....the build is still in progress but it should be interresting to see how that turns out.....*


Is that a Lysholm type? 

J


----------

